
Everything you always wanted to know about Deep Learning but were afraid to ask - spiridion
https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.01395
======
tastroder
Are you sure you submitted the intended link there?
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.01395](https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.01395) is an
application of deep learning to identify bull sperm-cells.

~~~
gyre007
Think this was a deliberate prank post.

Important research though >_<

